# 10 point 12/9/17



## gadawgs86 (Dec 12, 2017)

Killed my best deer this past weekend 12/9/17 and had to go for a swim to recover.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 12, 2017)

Man that's a stud of a deer ! Good job, congratulations.


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 12, 2017)

Mighty fine!  Congrats.  I wouldn't mind getting wet for that one!


----------



## DCHunter (Dec 12, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 17, 2017)

Worth getting wet for. Congrats!


----------



## Philnlucky (Dec 26, 2017)

Awesome buck!


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Dec 27, 2017)

Great buck, congrads. What did you shoot him with? Just wondering because I don't see an exit or entry hole. I bet that water was cold.


----------



## gadawgs86 (Dec 29, 2017)

Thank you all!


----------



## gadawgs86 (Dec 29, 2017)

Rich Kaminski said:


> Great buck, congrads. What did you shoot him with? Just wondering because I don't see an exit or entry hole. I bet that water was cold.



Thanks, I shot him with a .270 in the chest. Very entertaining story direct hit to the chest, ran 80 or so yds, and had no exit wound. Didn’t bleed a drop found him on a prayer!


----------



## MFOSTER (Dec 31, 2017)

Congrats


----------

